# Cartografia e o Google Earth



## Senador (14 Fev 2006 às 17:00)

Achei por bem abrir um tópico sobre estes temas visto a Meteorologia estar ligada directamente á Cartografia e acho interresante que todos pudessem contribuir com qualquer coisa, desde mapas cartográficos , placemarks e imagens sobrepostas do Google Earth, curiosidades relacionadas com altitudes em Portugal (serras,cidades,aldeias) , Portos de montanhã etc!

Um abraço a todos


----------



## Senador (14 Fev 2006 às 18:16)

Aqui vão alguns dos placemarks que eu tenho.
É so fazer o download, guardar e executar que automaticamente vai abrir o Google Earth com todos os pontos.
Espero que gostem!

Portugal - Aldeias, Lugares e Picos (com fotos incluídas em cada um)

Favoritos (221 kb)

Aqui estão todas as estâncias de ski da Península Ibérica:

Península Ibérica ski (6.2 kb)

Todas as estâncias de ski do Mundo:

Mundo ski (8 kb)

Imagens satélite em tempo real da nublosidade e precipitação:

Weather (1 kb)

Mapa da precipitação em Portugal Continental do INM

Precipitação Portugal


----------



## Senador (14 Fev 2006 às 18:37)

Mapas cartograficos da zona de Castro Laboreiro, Serra da Peneda:

Mapas Castro Laboreiro


----------



## Senador (14 Fev 2006 às 18:38)

Para quem gosta de caminhar pela montãnha, aqui ficam alguns trilhos a fazer na Peneda-Gerês:

http://adere-pg.org/trilhos.asp


----------



## Senador (14 Fev 2006 às 18:42)

Carta de Portugal à escala 1:500 000:

Carta Portugal Continental (11,3 mb)


----------



## miguel (14 Fev 2006 às 19:11)

João Oliveira disse:
			
		

> Carta de Portugal à escala 1:500 000:
> 
> Para iniciar o download clique aqui !



Obrigado pela carta de Portugal vai me dar jeito.


----------



## Fil (14 Fev 2006 às 21:37)

Tenho que explorar mais esse programa, nem sabia que dava para fazer essas coisas todas  

Só o tenho usado para saber a altitude de algumas localidades.


----------



## kimcarvalho (14 Fev 2006 às 23:20)

Fil disse:
			
		

> ...Só o tenho usado para saber a altitude de algumas localidades.



Como fazes para saber a altitude Fil?

Obrigado


----------



## Zoelae (14 Fev 2006 às 23:56)

Não sei porquê as altitudos apontadas pelo google earth, não me parecem estar exactamente de acordo com as do Instituto Geografico do exercito


----------



## Senador (15 Fev 2006 às 01:54)

tens as cartas do país todo? podias fornecer aqui ao pessoal :P


----------



## Fil (15 Fev 2006 às 07:06)

kimcarvalho disse:
			
		

> Como fazes para saber a altitude Fil?
> 
> Obrigado



É facil:





Meti o ponteiro onde a seta de cima está a apontar e em baixo indica-me a altitude! Ali é onde eu vivo


----------



## kimcarvalho (15 Fev 2006 às 11:46)

Epá mesmo à frente dos meus olhos   . Obrigado, estava aqui também à procura do local para alterar a medida para metros, mas já encontrei! Obrigadão Fil   

Pena é muitos dos locais de Portugal estarem com umas fotos tão fracas de resolução!

Um local onde está tudo fotografado e até com boa resolução (são fotos do Landsat 5 - ano 1998) é este:
http://ortos.igeo.pt/ortofotos/indexp_snig2.html 
É necessário instalar um plugin antes. Na página indica o local para o fazer. Só é pena é terem já 8 anos, mas tudo bem é melhor que nada.


----------



## Seringador (15 Fev 2006 às 12:59)

De facto a área de Gaia é previlegiada nesse aspecto!


----------



## Zoelae (15 Fev 2006 às 13:24)

João Oliveira disse:
			
		

> tens as cartas do país todo? podias fornecer aqui ao pessoal :P


Não, não tenho.
Mas deixo aqui a hiperligação:
http://www.igeoe.pt/


----------



## Vânia_Geo (27 Mai 2006 às 02:28)

*Google Maps*

Para os amantes da Cartografia e dos SIG (Sistemas de Informação Geográfica) aqui fica mais um _link_:

http://maps.google.com/


----------



## Vânia_Geo (27 Mai 2006 às 02:31)

João Oliveira disse:
			
		

> tens as cartas do país todo? podias fornecer aqui ao pessoal :P



Qual seria a escala pretendida?

Os mapas topográficos e hipsométricos são bastante acessíveis! 
O mesmo não se pode dizer das fotografias aéreas e dos ortofotomapas..


----------



## Seringador (27 Mai 2006 às 22:32)

De facto a informação cartográfica em Portugal é guardada a sete chaves e para ter acesso à mesmae quase a peso de ouro, vê-se pela quantidade de pessoas que sabem trabalhar com sistemas de planeamento baseados em SIG's!  
Mas o problema não reside na quantidade mas sim na variedade diferenciada de sistemas SIG, por exemplo cada instituição, municipio, empresa e mesmo o sector energético, o que torna por vezes dificil a compatibilidade dos mesmos e a consecutiva limitação do uso da mesma! 
Actualmente estou a trabalhar com arcview e de facto é uma ferramenta poderosissíma!
depois coloco uns links com a possibilidade de efectuarem simulações de uso de informação cartográfica digital e a r epresentação da mesma por GIS! 
Boa lembrança Vania_geo, tb irei ver a possibilidade de colocar um ficheiro á disposição no google que poderão descarregar e depois irão aceder a informação meteorlógica da europa, com GFS, Satélite e hurricane tracker da TWO Fórum!


----------



## dj_alex (29 Mai 2006 às 16:16)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> De facto a informação cartográfica em Portugal é guardada a sete chaves e para ter acesso à mesmae quase a peso de ouro, vê-se pela quantidade de pessoas que sabem trabalhar com sistemas de planeamento baseados em SIG's!



Se fosse só a informação cartográfica....


----------



## Seringador (29 Mai 2006 às 17:16)

dj_alex disse:
			
		

> Se fosse só a informação cartográfica....


----------



## ACalado (1 Jun 2006 às 18:17)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> De facto a informação cartográfica em Portugal é guardada a sete chaves e para ter acesso à mesmae quase a peso de ouro, vê-se pela quantidade de pessoas que sabem trabalhar com sistemas de planeamento baseados em SIG's!
> Mas o problema não reside na quantidade mas sim na variedade diferenciada de sistemas SIG, por exemplo cada instituição, municipio, empresa e mesmo o sector energético, o que torna por vezes dificil a compatibilidade dos mesmos e a consecutiva limitação do uso da mesma!
> Actualmente estou a trabalhar com arcview e de facto é uma ferramenta poderosissíma!
> depois coloco uns links com a possibilidade de efectuarem simulações de uso de informação cartográfica digital e a r epresentação da mesma por GIS!
> Boa lembrança Vania_geo, tb irei ver a possibilidade de colocar um ficheiro á disposição no google que poderão descarregar e depois irão aceder a informação meteorlógica da europa, com GFS, Satélite e hurricane tracker da TWO Fórum!


boas tb estou a fazer uns trabalhos em arc view em geomorfologia e confirmo k e de facto uma ferramenta muito util... se quiserem posso por aqui no forum uns projectos para verem com isto funciona... assim como um manual pratico
cumprimentos


----------



## Bruno Campos (2 Jun 2006 às 08:48)

spiritmind disse:
			
		

> boas tb estou a fazer uns trabalhos em arc view em geomorfologia e confirmo k e de facto uma ferramenta muito util... se quiserem posso por aqui no forum uns projectos para verem com isto funciona... assim como um manual pratico
> cumprimentos



claro que keremos. é uma optima ideia.


----------



## Seringador (2 Jun 2006 às 09:46)

spiritmind disse:
			
		

> boas tb estou a fazer uns trabalhos em arc view em geomorfologia e confirmo k e de facto uma ferramenta muito util... se quiserem posso por aqui no forum uns projectos para verem com isto funciona... assim como um manual pratico
> cumprimentos




Bem aqui no fórum existem uns quantos geomorfólogos ou que gostam de geomorfologia 

Bem hajam....


----------



## ACalado (6 Jun 2006 às 22:59)

boas gostava de meter os manuais prometidos de uns trabalhitos em arcview, alguem me pode dizer onde alojar os ficheiros pois estao em acrobat 

cumprimentos


----------



## dj_alex (7 Jun 2006 às 11:12)

spiritmind disse:
			
		

> boas gostava de meter os manuais prometidos de uns trabalhitos em arcview, alguem me pode dizer onde alojar os ficheiros pois estao em acrobat
> 
> cumprimentos



Experimenta este:

http://rapidshare.de/


----------



## ACalado (8 Jun 2006 às 11:54)

aki estao alguns manuais como prometido

http://rapidshare.de/files/22522576/trabalhos_geomorfologia.rar.html


----------



## Seringador (8 Jun 2006 às 13:05)

spiritmind disse:
			
		

> aki estao alguns manuais como prometido
> 
> http://rapidshare.de/files/22522576/trabalhos_geomorfologia.rar.html



Não consigo fazer download...


----------



## dj_alex (8 Jun 2006 às 13:44)

Experimenta outra vez...a mim funcionou na perfeição !!


----------



## ACalado (8 Jun 2006 às 14:23)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> Não consigo fazer download...


mail enviado


----------



## Bruno Campos (8 Jun 2006 às 14:31)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> Não consigo fazer download...




Eu Consegui fazer o donwload mas depois os ficheiros estão codificados!


----------



## ACalado (8 Jun 2006 às 14:43)

Bruno Campos disse:
			
		

> Eu Consegui fazer o donwload mas depois os ficheiros estão codificados!


pass: geo0506
 esqueci-me de dizer


----------



## Bruno Campos (8 Jun 2006 às 14:49)

spiritmind disse:
			
		

> pass: geo0506
> esqueci-me de dizer




ok. Obrigado


----------



## Vânia_Geo (9 Jun 2006 às 02:03)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> (...)
> Actualmente estou a trabalhar com arcview e de facto é uma ferramenta poderosissíma!
> depois coloco uns links com a possibilidade de efectuarem simulações de uso de informação cartográfica digital e a r epresentação da mesma por GIS!
> Boa lembrança Vania_geo, tb irei ver a possibilidade de colocar um ficheiro á disposição no google que poderão descarregar e depois irão aceder a informação meteorlógica da europa, com GFS, Satélite e hurricane tracker da TWO Fórum!



Caro colega,
desconhecia que trabalhava com os SIG's!
Ao longo do meu curso, também, tive oportunidade de trabalhar em Arcview. Apesar de lhe reconhecer potencialidades, devo informar da existência de outros programas de base cartográfica de fácil manuseamento e (segundo os entendidos na matéria, de qualidade superior). Já que se interessa por este tema, se estiver interessado em conhecer e aprofundar novos programas de base cartográfica poderei colocá-lo em contacto com um licenciado em Cartografia e SIG. Quanto aos programas, alguns estão disponíveis (gratuitamente?) aqui na Internet!

Continuação de um bom trabalho!


----------



## Vânia_Geo (9 Jun 2006 às 02:11)

spiritmind disse:
			
		

> mail enviado



Será que o colega, ainda, aceita mais inscrições para enviar por _mail_?!   

Se sim, é um para Macedo de Cavaleiros s.f.f.!!!


----------



## Seringador (9 Jun 2006 às 11:00)

Bruno Campos disse:
			
		

> Eu Consegui fazer o donwload mas depois os ficheiros estão codificados!



Tens o winrar instalado?


----------



## Seringador (9 Jun 2006 às 11:04)

Vânia_Geo disse:
			
		

> Caro colega,
> desconhecia que trabalhava com os SIG's!
> Ao longo do meu curso, também, tive oportunidade de trabalhar em Arcview. Apesar de lhe reconhecer potencialidades, devo informar da existência de outros programas de base cartográfica de fácil manuseamento e (segundo os entendidos na matéria, de qualidade superior). Já que se interessa por este tema, se estiver interessado em conhecer e aprofundar novos programas de base cartográfica poderei colocá-lo em contacto com um licenciado em Cartografia e SIG. Quanto aos programas, alguns estão disponíveis (gratuitamente?) aqui na Internet!
> 
> Continuação de um bom trabalho!



Obrigado pela disponibilidade e se calhar poderá ser util esse contacto Vania! 
Contudo acho que o Arcview não serve só para SIG mas, sim para organizar ene informação e cartografá-la e não existe nenhum programa de momento que ultrapasse a tecnologia ESRI!


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Mai 2013 às 10:14)

> *Google Maps mostra como eram os caminhos do século XVIII*
> 
> 
> Os internautas já podem saber como eram os seus países no século XVII, através de uma colecção de mapas históricos, disponível no Google Maps. O projecto, desenvolvido pelo coleccionador norte-americano David Rumsey e pela Google, pretende dar a conhecer as alterações dos países desde o século XVIII.
> ...



Muito bom,deixo aqui o  
link


----------



## hvalentim (9 Mai 2013 às 12:25)

Senador disse:


> (...) que todos pudessem contribuir com qualquer coisa, desde mapas cartográficos , placemarks (...) curiosidades relacionadas com altitudes em Portugal (serras,cidades,aldeias) , Portos de montanhã etc!



Aqui há tempos criei uma *camada  *_mash-up_ para a aplicação móvel de realidade aumentada *Layar* incluindo a seguinte informação, num total de cerca de 15616 pontos de interesse que penso se enquadra no âmbito:

1. Vértices Geodésicos
2. Elevações (geomorfologia)
3. Localidades
4. Faróis
5. Fortificações
6. Linha de Costa
7. Corpos de Água Interiores

*Ligações:*
Homepage com a descrição completa e indicação das fontes de onde a informação foi retirada
Download do Layar
_Uma vez instalado é só pesquisar e abrir a camada (layer) pelo nome:_
PanoraMix 

*Capturas de ecrã demonstrativas:*






















Havendo interesse a informação seria eventualmente reprocessável para outros formatos.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Mar 2014 às 12:07)

Só para partilhar esta ferramenta, dá jeito. 

http://www.daftlogic.com/projects-google-maps-area-calculator-tool.htm


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Jan 2016 às 19:31)

Ontem reparei que o google earth actualizou as imagens de satélite, em três concelhos de Lisboa.
As imagens foram obtidas em março de 2015, finalmente a actualização!
Os concelhos são:

Mafra (não na totalidade)
Sintra
Cascais


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Nov 2016 às 19:27)

Boas pessoal,

Precisava de uma ajuda, alguém tem um mapa do concelho de Oeiras com algum detalhe? Nomeadamente as freguesias e   localidades do concelho?
Ou sabe um site onde possa existir essa informação? Tenho procurado mas não encontro grande coisa.

Obrigado.


----------



## JCARL (28 Nov 2016 às 22:30)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas pessoal,
> 
> Precisava de uma ajuda, alguém tem um mapa do concelho de Oeiras com algum detalhe? Nomeadamente as freguesias e   localidades do concelho?
> Ou sabe um site onde possa existir essa informação? Tenho procurado mas não encontro grande coisa.
> ...



Boa noite. Pode tentar o Sig da DRAPC (Direcção Regional de Agricultura e Pescas do Centro):

http://sig.drapc.min-agricultura.pt/ ,

e, depois escolher as opções que lá estão em *Temas*.

Os Orto são não são os mais recentes, mas no Arcgis da Esri também não (são os mesmos que o IGEO disponibiliza)

Também pode procurar na DGT (Direcção Geral do  Território:

http://www.dgterritorio.pt/

em *Cadastro* ou nas outras opções que lá tem.

Também pode procurar na CM de Oeiras, no seu Geoportal:

http://geoportal.cm-oeiras.pt/ver/mapas/epl

Boa sorte


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Nov 2016 às 08:58)

JCARL disse:


> Boa noite. Pode tentar o Sig da DRAPC (Direcção Regional de Agricultura e Pescas do Centro):
> 
> http://sig.drapc.min-agricultura.pt/ ,
> 
> ...



Excelente, muito obrigado  pela ajuda.

Cumprimentos


----------

